# New here! Would love some advice (bait/lures)!



## GordonJ (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey guys,

I recently started fishing the Scioto river (3-4 days ago actually). I found a nice little cove off the main river, very secluded and clam, fair amount of weeds and logs, and lots of fish seem to be splashing, so I've been fishing it the past couple days.
Now I love to fish, but I'm NO expert, and I'm not after monster lunkers....just anything that will bite, basically

I've got a nice pair of river waders and new gear (both a medium action Shakespeare Ugly Stik spinng rod/reel and a baitcasting rod/reel), and I'm anxious to start hooking some bass (anything really, but bass are the most appealing).

I was wondering if anyone could offer some advice about different baits and lures to use? I'm wondering just what the best overall lures and baits are, that will produce results in most situations.
So far I've tried some very small plastic whirly-tail jigs (maybe about the size of your pinky fingernail), caught 1 baby largemouth measuring maybe 7-8 inches, and had a several other nibbles and tugs, but I'm wondering if there's some better tactics out there.
I've got a fairly nice selection of plastic worms, but I'm always afraid I might be limiting myself by choosing too big a lure....I'm willing to catch anything! Not just the big guys!

So

1. What is the best all-around lures/baits to use for bass that produce good results?

2. How long should you try the same spot without a bite?

3. Whats a generally good area for bass? Like water depth/cover/temperature, etc? In my area, the deepest seems to be about 6-7 feet, and being 5'10, I can wade up to my chest.

4. Best times of day? I usually go in the evening, from 6pm till dark.

I really appreciate any and all help offered. I just discovered this site on a google search and hope I can learn alot here!

Thank you very much and good fishing!


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

well, you seem to be fishing prime time (6pm-dark). That's good. When I'm looking for bass, I like to start with spinner baits, 1/2oz to 3/4oz bobbypin spinners or in-line spinners are good too. Once I find them, I switch to worms or jig&pigs. When the sun gets low, I start throwing top water lures, poppers, frog, jitterbug,ect.. I don't like staying in one spot too long, 20 minutes or so. I move after I feel I have covered the area a couple times pretty good. (you can always return to a spot you like 3 or 4 times if it looks good).
Bass are caught in all areas of a lake, deep,shallow,dirty,clear,hot,cold,ect.... I cast toward stumps and logs, just to give me something to aim at Bass love cover! and Bass LOVE big baits! Don't be affraid to use something larger.
Hope it helps, Good Luck.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Early mornings and evenings seems to work good for me. I use a floating tube and Superflukes. The Superflukes swims like a dead fish and tends to work well for me in the morning hours. I use it with no weights, just hook and the rubber. Buzz bait works well in the morning too but I have never used it in the evening so I cannot tell you whether it works then or not. Arbogast "Jitterbug" works pretty good as a top water bait in the morning and evening too. Also,Rapala "Husky Jerk" or floating minnows work pretty well too. I never had luck doing a Texas rig with a rubber worm, maybe I just do not know to work it or I am just using it in the wrong places. Hope this helps add some lure style/ideas to your list.


----------

